# please help!! tooheys ltd sydney



## SandLGiles (Feb 14, 2013)

hi i was wondering if anyone could help me, my husband brought this bottle in abox of mixed bottles from a garage sale, i have tryed to find out some infomation on it but to no avail, i have absolutly no idea wot it would of been used for as it states on the bottle, THIS BOTTLE ALWAYS REMAINS THE PROPERTY OF TOOHEYS LTD SYDNEY, to me tooheys made beer and i cant imagin beer being in a bottle like this. the only other marking on this is on the bottom which is a square "A" shaped symbal and then  U 971.
 any info you might have at all would be greatfully appreciated. 
 thankyou kindly
 Sara and Leigh Giles


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the both of you.





> to me tooheys made beer and i cant imagin beer being in a bottle like this.


Me either, perhaps it was a sampling bottle to get a better idea of color (thinking of the flat sides for accuracy) or maybe an ingredient bottle for the brewery. 
 Maybe they even made a private stock whiskey for executives?
 A member from the continent sometimes checks in around my AM time, he may have some ideas.
 Good luck with it.


----------



## SandLGiles (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks for your reply, you mentiond that it has flat sides it has a a inward curve to the front and a flate back its kinda the shape of a hip flask. ill try and upload a better pic
 thanks again, cheers []


----------



## TROG (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Sara and Leigh,

 This bottle dates from around 1930 - 1940 and would have held Whisky. Breweries often bought whisky in bulk  (mainly Scotland )and filled bottles under there own brand name. 

 David


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the Forum,  Your bottle is the product of an ABM Automatic Bottle Machine, and this is evident when there is a transfer bead uner the finish threads.  There will also be a pair of neckring seams on the threaded portion for the capping.
 So the interesting part of it is in the history of a beer producer selling whiskey.  I would like to know more about the square "A" shape and U 971 on the bottom.  It must be foreign glass house, but I don't have it in my files.   RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  TROG
> 
> Hi Sara and Leigh,
> 
> ...


I knew you'd know Dave, I sure didn't know that.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome Sara and Leigh,

 Thanks for showing us your hip flask, TROG / David has got it right again. Toohey's seems to have bottled / produced a wide range of beverages.

 "41. AUSTRAL GIN!
 An original four colour lithograph, 56 x 45 cm, for London Type Dry Gin, bottled in Bond by Tooheys Ltd, Sydney; showing a celebrating Sydney couple c1934. Fine condition." From.




From.






 "6. Poster for point of sale display, vertical format, 'London Type Dominion Dry Gin Bottled in Bond by Tooheys Ltd'. Poster features portrait of a middle-aged couple raising cocktail glasses, plus an illustration of a Dominion gin bottle." 
From.




From.




From.


----------



## SandLGiles (Feb 15, 2013)

thankyou all so verry much for your comments, so it was either a bottle of whiky or gin that tooheys bottled. (nice)
 ok now the big question any idea on what it mite be worth?, and is it a rare find? my husband will be over the moon if he has finally stumbled across something compleatly by accidently that was rare. cheers and thanks again.[]


----------



## TROG (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Sara.
 Sorry to disappoint you but I am afraid that this bottle has very little value to the average collector as it is quite new in the realm of bottle collecting and would only be chased by  a collector trying to get as many  variations of Toohey,s bottles of which there are many  and would still be of low value .

 David


----------

